# أغبى طالب في الفيزياء........



## KERO KINGOOO (19 يناير 2006)

*أغبى طالب في الفيزياء........*

أغبى طالب في الفيزياء

حصلت هذه القصة في جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدنمارك , و في امتحان الفيزياء كان أحد الاسئلة كالتالي

 : كيف تحدد ارتفاع ناطحة سحاب باستخدام البارومتر ؟

 ( البارومتر جهاز قياس الضغط الجوي) 

 و الاجابة الصحيحة كانت بديهية  و هي قياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على الأرض و على ناطحة السحاب . 

كانت اجابة لأحد الطلبة مفزة لأستاذ الفيزياء لدرجة أنه أعطاه صفرا دون اتمام اصلاح بقية الاجوبة  و اوصى برسوبه لعدم قدرته المطلقة على النجاح , و كانت إجابة الطالب كالتالي : أربط البارومتر بحبل طويل و أدليه من أعلى الناطحة  حتى يمس الأرض  ثم أقيس طول الخيط ".
قدم الطالب تظلما لإدارة الجامعة  مؤكدا أن إجابته صحيحة مائة في المائة  و حسب قانون الجامعة عين خبير للبت في القضية ,و أفاد تقرير الخبير أن إجابة الطالب صحيحة لكنها لا تدل على معرفته بمادة الفيزياء و قرر إعطاء الطالب فرصة أخرى و إعادة الامتحان شفاهيا و طرح عليه الحكم نفس السؤال , فكر الطالب قليلا ثم قال : لدي إجابات كثيرة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة و لا أدري أيها أختار , فقال له الحكم : هات كل ما عندك , فاجاب الطالب : يمكن إلقاء البارومتر من أعلى الناطحة و يقاس الوقت الذي يستغرقه حتى يصل الى الأرض و بالتالي يمكن معرفة ارتفاع الناطح .
إذا كانت الشمس مشرقة , يمكن قياس طول ظل البارومتر و طول ظل الناطحة فنعرف طول الناطحة من قانون التناسب بين الطولين و بين الظلين .
إذا أردنا أسرع الحلول فإن أفضل طريقة هي أن نقدم البارومتر هدية لحارس الناطحة  على أن نعلمنا بطولها .
أما إذا أردنا تعقيد الأمور فسنحسب ارتفاع الناطحة بواسطة الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الأرض و أعلى الناطحة باستخدام البارومتر .
كان الحكم ينتظر الاجابة الأخيرة التي تدل على فهم الطالب لمادة الفيزياء, بينما الطالب يعتبرها الاجابة الأسوأ نظرا لصعوبتها و تعقيدها , بقي أن تعرف أن إسم الطالب هو " نيلز بور " و هو لم ينجح فقط في مادة الفيزياء بل أنه الدنماركي الوحيد الذي حاز جائزة نوبل للفيزياء 

*** وعجبى ***


----------



## نذير (19 يناير 2006)

ممتعة فعلا


----------



## ezzzak (20 يناير 2006)

حلوه يا كيرو 

هي دي الناس الي بتفوز في الاخر الرجل ده بيفكرني بنفسي :gy0000:


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (20 يناير 2006)

شكرا نذير 
وشكرا معلمى ايزاك


----------



## Messias (22 يناير 2006)

جميل جدا الموضوع


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (22 يناير 2006)

شكرا 
Messias


----------



## Ya Shero (24 يناير 2006)

:t16: :t16:


----------



## Coptic Lady (24 يناير 2006)

ezzzak قال:
			
		

> حلوه يا كيرو
> 
> هي دي الناس الي بتفوز في الاخر الرجل ده بيفكرني بنفسي :gy0000:






تزويــــــــــــــــــــــر :t12:


----------



## ezzzak (25 يناير 2006)

حور محب قال:
			
		

> تزويــــــــــــــــــــــر :t12:





تزوير ازاي  مش فاهم 


انا كنت  بحب اشتري دماغي يا اما رخامه علي المدرسين :t14: 


وللاسف مخترعتش حاجه لغايه دلوقتي :yahoo:


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (25 يناير 2006)

صدقنى ا ايزاك هتبقى اكر مخترع زى بس اتبع تعلماتى
اخوك الكبير خالص كيرو


----------



## انسانية (26 يناير 2006)

الحمد لله والشكر

شكرا عالموضوع

بصراحة اجابته((جدا منطقية))

بس يا خوفي تكون انت هو

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 يناير 2006)

لا بس باذن الله هبقى زية بس فى الفلسفة وعلم النفس 
ميرسى انسانية


----------

